
Show HN: Yanggangs.org – Auto Generated Cohorts for Slacktivists - mlapeter
https://yanggangs.org
======
mlapeter
I'm working on a site that basically groups you into a cohort of like-minded
Yang supporters and helps you accomplish simple but helpful stuff online.
Things like favoriting a tweet seem tiny, but if every yang supporter did it,
the difference would be huge. Especially just raising his visibility online
since only half of democrats even know who he is.

Open to any and all feedback - getting people on the internet to do anything
at all is insanely hard, but could be the best chance we have bots, false info
and astroturfing.

